# winter tire



## berdou (Sep 30, 2015)

hi everybody, first sorry for my English, it is not my usual language. 
i want to know if someone know if we could install 17 " winter tires on Murano SL 2015 (manufactured with 18 ").
dealer could not said to me. 
thanks and sorry again for my bad English.....


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, you should be able to get away with 235/70R17 tires. According to my tire calculator the diameter is about the same.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup TireRack shows that as a good size-- here are all their options
inus Wheel Diameter: 17" Smaller Wheel Diameter Than O.E. Learn More
17" Recommended
235/70-17 17" Alternate
245/70-17
Original Equipment Wheel Diameter: 18"
18" Recommended
235/65-18 18" Alternate
245/60-18
Original Equipment Wheel Diameter: 19"
19" Recommended
255/55-19 19" Alternate
245/55-19
Original Equipment Wheel Diameter: 20"
20" Recommended
245/50-20

And you will need 17''x7'' wide rims, not to mention another set of Tire Pressure Monitor sensors. By the way which dealer belongs in the hall of shame for not being able to answer such a simple question?.


----------



## berdou (Sep 30, 2015)

thanks to you quadraria10 and Mikeybc.
are you sure that 17 " does'nt disturb computer in the car. i'm afraid about that....


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

As long as the overall OUTSIDE diameter of the tire is the same as the original you should be OK, a smaller diameter tire will trick the computer into thinking the car is going faster than it really is...the speedometer will indicate faster than actual speed. The opposite is true for a tire larger than the original . Seen people put huge tires on their pickup trucks and they wonder why they got a speeding ticket .


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems I was a little quick to criticize the dealer. While we are right about the 17'' size being equivalent, its a moot point because there are no winter tires available in that size. So you are stuck with 18s as your least expensive option for tires. If its a leased vehicle, and you only want the tires for a few years, a quick check on Kijiji Quebec City shows a few good deals for 235 65 18 winter tires. Considering that you would need to buy an extra set of tire pressure monitor sensors, as well as rims, I would probably just pay to have the tires changed on my existing rims twice a year. 

I am assuming you are looking to save money by trying to go to 17'' rims and tires, so if that is the case you might consider something like these

235/65r18 Toyo D'hiver | pneus, jantes | Ville de Québec | Kijiji

or

Pneus d'hiver 235-65-18 | pneus, jantes | Ville de Québec | Kijiji

ou

nokian hakkapeliitta 5 suv 235/65/18 | pneus, jantes | Ville de Québec | Kijiji

All excellent winter tires, last ones have studs if you are allowed them in your region. All of them are fine for an suv and would be fine on your murano. You may even be able to negotiate a bit better deal!


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Not much to choose from, i only found 1 light winter truck/SUV tire in 235/70-17, the Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2 looks like a nice tire though.


link
Tire Catalog | Bridgestone Tires


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are right, and that option lists at 289.99 cdn a tire. 
http://www.bridgestonetire.ca/catalog?width=235&aspectRatio=700&rimSize=170&tpms=false&BST=true

Even considering the current sad exchange rate, its a crazy price difference. 

There really is no point in considering that size. Way more choices at better price points for the 235/65/18 stock size. And, that way you do not change anything in terms of ride or speedometer readings.


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Ouch ! Yeah...pricey ! I only saw the Tirerack US price. Pretty much agree with you though If the OP already has wheels that fit he may be better off putting out the money (if he can afford it ) for a good quality tire vs 4 cheap 18 inch wheels and 4 cheaper tires. I kinda thought (assumed) he had 17 inch wheels already due to him asking about 17's. But if not then yeah, go 18" s


----------



## berdou (Sep 30, 2015)

hi Mikeybc and quadraria10 , 
thanks for your support. 
I have finally the answer from service parts of my dealer. It's hazardous to install 17 " on Murano SL 2015 because de galliper are very big and the space between this and the rim with 17" is only less than 1/4 ". If i bump the rim on bad road ,it can scrap more pieces of direction. And here in Québec city, we have a lot of ice into our rim in winter to jam inside the rim. To have all the luck on my side , i choose to install 18" winter tires. The dealer gives me good price for Nokian hakkapellita 2 suv with rim and sensor.
Thanks again for your help, and i repeat, sorry for my bad English....


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Ahhh. A wheel clearance issue, thanks for posting that info, will save me some trouble later on. Excellent tire, I've had Hak 5's on our CRV for about 5 or 6 winters now and they've been great.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got your answer Berdou. However if the rim fits over the caliper even with 1/4'' clearance, I cannot see why there would be a problem unless you somehow bent the rim bad enough to interfere, and in which case the car would not be driveable. But seeing there really aren't many tires readily available in the proper 17'' size equivalent, and those that do exist are super pricey, there is no point. Much better selection with the 18''. 
You did get good tires, and I am happy to say I included a set among the used sets I proposed from Quebec City Kijiji. Out of curiosity what did the dealer charge for a 2015 winter tire package with rims and tpms?


----------



## berdou (Sep 30, 2015)

hi quadraria10 , my nissan dealer make to me a package including 4 tires , 4 rims and 4 tpms( tax and installation INCLUDE ) for the price of: 1860.00 .
I know it's a lot of money, but i will pass over 5 quebec city winter's with this set . 1860/5 may be 6 years = 372.00 or 310 by year....
Now just pray for sweat winter than 2008 !!! ha.ha.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is not outrageous for what you got. But, you have to admit, now that tires are getting bigger they are also getting a lot more expensive!
And as for the price per year, don't forget you will also save on your regular tires which will last longer seeing they are only used half the year.
And no we don't want a repeat of 2008. I am still sore from all the shoveling that year.


----------

